# Disrespectful TL



## RebelAtHeart (Jul 31, 2022)

This TL, they're just rude, have a complex and will not have a 2 sided conversation with anyone, they are always right and if you ask a question about what they said or voice a concern they take it as disrespect and as a punishable offense. Does target teach TL's to be dictators? Everyone else at my store is pretty much professional when I talk to them, room for improvement from most but, nothing like this one. I have been told that they have multiple complaints from TM's and have had multiple talks with hr, why are they still there? I guess I'm just venting, I know they all click up and defend each other, it's gross.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jul 31, 2022)

The corrective action process takes forever. And how they talk to subordinates isn’t really a write up offense.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jul 31, 2022)

We had a moron TL years ago who called out a good TM who was sick one day and had to use the rest room frequently.  This flaming imbecile wrote a coaching report citing "job abandonment" as the reason.  No one took him seriously.


----------



## RebelAtHeart (Jul 31, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> The corrective action process takes forever. And how they talk to subordinates isn’t really a write up offense.


Makes sense, I guess I need to just keep my mouth shut around them and do what they say if I have to interact with them, hoping I didn't ruin my promotion chances today, my etl said probably not but, I guess hr will be the judge of that, fuck!


----------



## RebelAtHeart (Jul 31, 2022)

Captain Orca said:


> We had a moron TL years ago who called out a good TM who was sick one day and had to use the rest room frequently.  This flaming imbecile wrote a coaching report citing "job abandonment" as the reason.  No one took him seriously.


Sounds similar to this ass hat of a TL at my store.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jul 31, 2022)

Forgot to mention, this nonsense occurred while we were on the line at 5am doing the truck.


----------



## RebelAtHeart (Jul 31, 2022)

Captain Orca said:


> Forgot to mention, this nonsense occurred while we were on the line at 5am doing the truck.


I get in at 330 am even though I'm not actually TL, I unload trucks like a savage, throw trucks back to back by myself when we do doubles, I fix the flex, call out hazards and fix them, do more than any normal TM and this TL still has it out for me, probably because I question them. Power trip 101


----------



## Captain Orca (Jul 31, 2022)

Pace yourself Rebel, it ain't worth it.  By your text you vastly outshine the TL, slow down and avoid injuries.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jul 31, 2022)

RebelAtHeart said:


> Makes sense, I guess I need to just keep my mouth shut around them and do what they say if I have to interact with them, hoping I didn't ruin my promotion chances today, my etl said probably not but, I guess hr will be the judge of that, fuck!


No. The final say goes to the SD. Hr can suggest things, but the SD will do what they want.


----------



## RebelAtHeart (Jul 31, 2022)

Captain Orca said:


> Pace yourself Rebel, it ain't worth it.  By your text you vastly outshine the TL, slow down and avoid injuries.


I recently stepped back and convinced my etl we should just split the trucks between team members, it's a bit slower but, my back is finally feeling better, I had an injury from ups a while ago and my back pain was getting pretty bad again with all that throwing. 3600 boxes on the shoulders of one man is a shit ton. I just know I'm fucking fast and we already get hounded about time so I try to lessen the burden on my team as much as possible because they get paid like shit compared to the profits of target and dammit, somebody needs to support them somehow, so I try to carry them, empower them and educate them on their rights in our state.

You know what sucks though, since I started at target and lowered our unload times drastically, the expectation is now even more unreasonable and I feel as if I made it harder to a certain degree. I better get this promotion or I'm slowing everything down until they kick me out.
And now my etl wants me to meet the same unload times without me throwing the truck and I'm like uuhhh, yea, wait, what the fuck? But, how? Should I get a whip?

I have a lot to vent about.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 6, 2022)

RebelAtHeart said:


> I recently stepped back and convinced my etl we should just split the trucks between team members, it's a bit slower but, my back is finally feeling better, I had an injury from ups a while ago and my back pain was getting pretty bad again with all that throwing. 3600 boxes on the shoulders of one man is a shit ton. I just know I'm fucking fast and we already get hounded about time so I try to lessen the burden on my team as much as possible because they get paid like shit compared to the profits of target and dammit, somebody needs to support them somehow, so I try to carry them, empower them and educate them on their rights in our state.
> 
> You know what sucks though, since I started at target and lowered our unload times drastically, the expectation is now even more unreasonable and I feel as if I made it harder to a certain degree. I better get this promotion or I'm slowing everything down until they kick me out.
> And now my etl wants me to meet the same unload times without me throwing the truck and I'm like uuhhh, yea, wait, what the fuck? But, how? Should I get a whip?
> ...


You don’t get promoted by physically pushing yourself to achieve goals. You get promoted by developing a team through routines and replicable results..
#planoswords


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Aug 6, 2022)

Sounds like our SD, no Target doesn't teach them to be dictators they just have a horrible screening process for "leaders" coming straight out of College....


----------



## RebelAtHeart (Aug 6, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> You don’t get promoted by physically pushing yourself to achieve goals. You get promoted by developing a team through routines and replicable results..
> #planoswords


Replicable results= meeting unload times
Developing a team= Team knows I put in the work and I have their respect so they stop the unapproved flexing that nobody else addressed in a professional manner and they help us meet unload times. 
You have to push yourself physically when handling thousands of packages in under 2 hours with like 4 people and a thrower. 
Thanks for the advice though. 
To be promoted you have to be willing to take it up the ass and ask for more, then learn to pass it off to those "below" you in a passive aggressive manner. I see it, I'm not fooled. 
Lol


----------



## Meme (Aug 6, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> You don’t get promoted by physically pushing yourself to achieve goals. You get promoted by developing a team through routines and replicable results..
> #planoswords


So true though. One of my etl just got promoted to sd at other store because he "developed " his tl to take his spot. This long fake nail woman has never do any thing for the team or work with the team. Now half of the team quit because they don't like her laziness and poor ppl skills. The sad part is my sd always make us -gm TMs- to carry their work load because they always behind


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 6, 2022)

RebelAtHeart said:


> Replicable results= meeting unload times
> Developing a team= Team knows I put in the work and I have their respect so they stop the unapproved flexing that nobody else addressed in a professional manner and they help us meet unload times.
> You have to push yourself physically when handling thousands of packages in under 2 hours with like 4 people and a thrower.
> Thanks for the advice though.
> ...


Ok, keep unloading the trucks in under 2 hours you are a good fit for unloading the trucks.


----------



## xNightStockerx (Aug 11, 2022)

I worked for Target for almost 10 years and all the TLs I worked with were dictators and back stabers.


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 11, 2022)

We had mostly decent TL's and a few assholes.  75%-25%.  I declined the offer twice in 7 years, much prefer to be a laborer.  I paid my dues in various mid level exec roles.  Pushing pallets of Fresh Step and water was great exercise.


----------



## Sparkle5 (Sep 2, 2022)

xNightStockerx said:


> I worked for Target for almost 10 years and all the TLs I worked with were dictators and back stabers.


And mostly idiots. 2nd week and they put a novice on a seasonal pog while they hung out with they're beastie in FF and that resulted in a 1f1 drop of 800 each es at 5 pm. Lol lol lol lol.


----------

